# Long enough, guess I will share now



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Some sets that were completed today and delivered.

Custom blended resins. Names engraved on each pen filled with gold. Boxes are Maple and engraved.

Pens are Gent Jr in Black Titanium


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

nice work Bill

who did your laser engraving?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I use a couple different ones but went with Stan @ Happy Turners this time. The maple boxes came out wonderful. The only thing is he has one size inserts (looks to be for the Designer pens) so I did have to do some cutting on the foam and recover the lining. Stan does very quick work and communication is top notch along with his prices. The inserts are a draw back if you don't have the tools, talent or time to cut, glue and repack. He says it can be cut with an exact-o knife but I have never been able to cut that stiff foam and have it look good. I used my scrollsaw, cut out my pattern and applied the cover. The other engravers do offer the correct inserts (some you pay for, others come as part of the package if you buy the box from them)
He applies the color fill so it's level with the body. The best part is you don't need to apply a finish over them when done. Many times you have to fill the gap or the fill will rub off...that's not good. Wood don't really need any type of fill but acrylics do need some for the engraving to stand out.

Overall I am very happy with Stan and will use him more in the future.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

One other thing, if your planning on any pen larger than the Jr Gents, you will need boxes that have the recessed lid or they just will not fit. I don't think Stan carries them.

These I turned a little thick for the people that will be using them and it took all the room for a proper fit and the lid close.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Glad to know you're happy with Stan's work - I sent 2 pens off to him this week for engraving after an unsuccessful attempt by someone local. I did not enjoy making those pens over again after the failed attempt.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks ! Where is Stan located ? How do I contact him ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

www.happyturners.com

he's in West Virginia


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Those came out beautiful, Bill..Kudos...

FYI..took some of your recommendations here on the board and used Phyllis in Deer Park for engraving my pens and gun grips for the GOB Vets Hunt..She did great work if you want someone local...very cheap in my opinion...and she will do it while you wait by appointment after 6 PM on any weekday...

http://deerparklaser.com/category_6/Pen-Engraving.htm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I was doing a wrapped logo on a pen, so the engraver has to use a rotary axis on the laser. 

the first engraver did not use it, and it ruined the barrels. I was considering using Stan to begin with, but wanted to keep my money local if possible. She did a great job on the boxes.

Stan is a turner also - so he understands the work we put in to our pens. I hope mine look as good as bill's when I get them back.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Constant at Lazerlines is another very good choice. He made this video a year or two ago when he got the new swiss machine. Has anyone done the Marksman yet? I would like to give them a try and see if they move well but the dang costs keep me from just getting them to stock. If they won't move, I don't want them sitting taking up space






Ken at Kallenshaan still gets all my high end stuff to cut. I have used him for years and never once had any problems.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Phyliss at Deer Park Laser does not have a rotary for her engraving so she just does one dimensional engraving. But she does it well and inexpensively!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job - really looks good.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> Constant at Lazerlines is another very good choice. He made this video a year or two ago when he got the new swiss machine. Has anyone done the Marksman yet? I would like to give them a try and see if they move well but the dang costs keep me from just getting them to stock. If they won't move, I don't want them sitting taking up space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 of the marksman kits with stars/stripes lazer cut kits to go with them, but not made them yet.

Ken is getting away from individual pen engraving, from an email he sent me a few weeks ago when I asked about getting this latest batch done. The price on his boxes seems extremely high as well.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Those are sweet!!! Top Shelf all the way!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very very nice Bill!

What is Jungle Kat?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> Very very nice Bill!
> 
> What is Jungle Kat?


it's a small business...the owner had them made to give to her employees


----------

